# Sold on Loan - Red, 16.2hh, bay gelding



## cally6008 (12 October 2011)

This is a photo of my friends horse RED we are trying to trace and find him, he was illegally sold repassported and microchipped from grange lane in rotherham in thorpe hesley on 20th september 2011 they stated him has a 10 year old and 16hh, that is not so he is a 7 year old and 16' 2hh cob cross called RED. If anyone knows any imformation on him or his whereabouts could you please contact me Gemma mitchell thru my facebook or contact Kirsty on 07503452878 urgent thank you!!!!!!

Gemma - https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000175814537

Kirsty - https://www.facebook.com/whocanride

Photos of Red - http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&p=293

Currently trying to retrive the details from the vet, the police are unable to do anything at the moment as they say its a civil matter until we get these details from the vet that did it.

Yes was on loan since may 2011.

Kirsty the original owner of red has got his 1st passport, the vet was told that she had moved away from sheffield and they could not get in contact with her which was not true, they also told the vet he was a 10 year old and 16hh when on his original 1st passport hes down as a 7 year old and 16'2'hh.


----------



## cally6008 (12 October 2011)

MHOL has been informed via facebook posts and hopefully by email now


----------



## YorksG (12 October 2011)

Please go back to the police and insist to them that this is theft, therefore a crime, If the duty constable will not take you seripously then contact the duty insperctor. If still no joy make a formal complaint. If someone stole your car they would be after them quickly enough!


----------



## Clippy (13 October 2011)

Without a crime number from the Police, you'll be unable to do anything constructive. Ask for one asap


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2011)

Currently trying to retrive the details from the vet, the police are unable to do anything at the moment as they say its a civil matter until we get these details from the vet that did it.
		
Click to expand...

No - it is a crime.  

Go back and get insistant.


----------



## MHOL (13 October 2011)

If they email us we have a police contact who will help in that police force, we need the owner to contact us


----------



## MHOL (14 October 2011)




----------

